

Bespin Bookmarklet: edit code or other text on any page with a textarea - sp332
https://bespin.mozillalabs.com/bookmarklet/

======
Groxx
Broken rather miserably everywhere I try it. It's always one or more of: the
controls are mis-sized; the controls aren't even remotely in the correct
locations; the text field is way too small; there's no submit button; the
controls don't respond to clicks (especially the one that appears as the top-
of-three on the bottom. language?).

Neat idea, would love it if it worked, and might be perfect if embedded, but
as is? Fail.

(on Safari 5)

------
terrapinbear
I can't seem to get the Bespin Bookmarklet to work with the text box in hacker
news comments' text box. I tried the same thing over at reddit and same
situation. I can type text in the box but the submit button doesn't respond
nor do the drop down menus. Attempted with latest versions of chrome and
firefox. Disabled NoScript as well.

~~~
peteysd
Same here.

------
FluidDjango
Pretty slick. They seem already to be updating it (compared to their demo's
display).

------
klaut
i just tried to post this come using the bookmarklet (safari 5) but none of
the controls seem to be responsive. #fail

